# Who knows what these plants are called?



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

looks like it could be somekinda bacopa. maybe this one?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=55&category=genus&spec=Bacopa


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

The first one reminds me of _Micranthemum umbrosum_.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

the first one reminds me of a Lindernia and for the second one I'm with elliot, its looking like Bacopa monnieri


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think the second one is _Rotala rotundifolia_. The first, I'm not sure; it may be a _Lindernia_, but it's hard to say from the photo.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

well once again the allan comes to save us all from big mistakes. thanks cavan. the photos are pretty shady at best.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

They are somewhat shady, yes. It would have helped to have the photos be of the tops of the stems too. Tricky photos can fool anyone, hence the sticky at the top of the forum.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks for the replies but they don't seem to be it. i will take new pictures from the top later.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

new pictures attached.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

I think cavan's right about the Rotala (last pic)
first two pics still look like a Lindernia to me


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Nymsley said:


> The first one reminds me of _Micranthemum umbrosum_.


It's also kinda look like Micranthemum Umbrosum to me... Here's my MU pic in my tank...


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it's MU too.


----------

